# Seminary Time Requirements



## rexfire (Dec 15, 2010)

I was wanting to ask all of you who have BTDT in seminary. I am about to start the MDiv at SBTS via distance and going to summer and winter classes on campus. I am planning on taking 12 hours a semester via distance and then take 3 one week classes during the summer and then another 3 classes during winter until I am done. I would have about 27 hrs a week without weekends, which I could get another 2 hours or so if I had to. So my question is (and I know it all depends on the individual and his capabilities) in general would I be ok having 27 hrs a week to listen to 14 hrs of lecture and read, study, etc... Or am I not giving myself enough time?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you working full-time / part-time while studying? Are you involved in ministry as well? Are you married? All of those things affect whether this is workable.

I work full-time, teach a Bible study and sometimes Sunday School, spend time going to school games (I'm a teacher) with my wife, have a tiny bit of free time, am involved in a couple other ministries, and I take usually one class at a time. I did do 10 credits this past summer, but that's with no working. And I really can't handle much more than that. When I worked part-time and was single, I took 12-15 graduate credits on campus and was ok. But if you're married, are working significant hours, and are involved in ministry, I'd say lessen the load a bit. But it's hard to know without the specifics.


----------



## rexfire (Dec 15, 2010)

I am married, 2 kids, work on a fire dept. So I think I would be able to get 5 hrs a shift of study there. I am not in active ministry right now, I don't want to get overwhelmed. I have two days off from the fire dept. I work 24 hours and then am off 48 hours. One of those days I work 8 hours at a side job and one of the days I would have 8-9 hrs of study. So with on shift and my days off during the week it will come out to 27-30 hours a week. This is with not studying on the weekend at all unless I am at the firehouse. My hours break down to I work 10 shift days at the firehouse = 50 hours a month to study. I have on average 7 complete days off to devout 8-9 hrs of study 56 hours a month. This comes out to about 27-30 hours a week to watch 12 hrs of lecture plus study for those classes.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, on paper it sounds good. Having a job where you can study and having significant chunks of time off may make it all possible. So I would say it's possible, but don't be afraid to take a few less classes if you find that it is taking away from your family or is running you down.

I hope your studies go well!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

I was under the impression that you could only have 30 hrs via distance learning. Did something change?

Also I took 9hrs at SWBTS and had a job that allowed me to study while on the job and did ok. It is possible, but it is easy to get behind and nearly impossible to catch up.


----------



## rexfire (Dec 16, 2010)

This is from SBTS website FAQ's about distance education

7. Can I earn an entire degree online?

No. Our accreditation standards and academic policies allow you earn up to 2/3 of a Master of Divinity degree through online courses (currently 59 hrs. for most M.Div. programs at Southern). You may earn up to 1/2 of other Master’s degrees online (the number of hours varies by program). Conversely, 1/3 of the M.Div. degree must be earned in residence and 1/2 of other Master’s degrees must be earned in residence. The seminary offers intensive courses in winter and summer terms, sometimes referred to as “D or J-terms”, to help students obtain their residency hours


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 16, 2010)

I always followed the general rule of: every credit hour of class requires 3 hours per week of study. This worked well for me as a general guide in Undergrad work. 

For Graduate Studies, full time is usually only 9 credit hours, whereas for undergrad, it's 12. That also has to be considered, and will up the rule to a bit.

Blessings!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark,

Thanks for the info. I am not sure if things changed or I memorized the numbers backwards. Probably the latter.


----------

